

'Vandals' cut off Internet service across northern Arizona - blahedo
http://m.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-31646969

======
bobdvb
"A spokesman for CenturyLink, the company that provides data services to the
area, said technicians had to inspect the line "mile-by-mile" to find the
fault, which they eventually located in a riverbed."

Huh? What happened to using an OTDR? Was there something about the fibre being
in water that stopped the DTR being effective? It would take minutes to locate
the fault with an ODTR to within less than a meter!

